# Urgent Pet Sitter Needed for 2 small dogs PARMA



## shadowsky (May 3, 2010)

Hi all,

We have two small dogs both 5 years, de sexed, fully vaccinated, cute, cuddly and house trained!

We have to go back to NZ for 5 months and the new MAF regulations that have come about since we bought the dogs over here mean we can not take them back to NZ for another 5 months!

It breaks our heart to have to leave them here - and we dont have anyone who can take them that we know of.

We would love them to go to someone super fond of small dogs, they need to live inside with people, and be loved!

We would pay you for your help and provide all the food etc for them and be in constant comms with you while we are away.

Person doesnt have to live in Parma we would fly them to you if you are the right person for them!

We are so anxious to find them a good home - they are like our children and would really appreciate hearing from some kind hearted people soon!

Thanks
Kylie


----------

